# Mirena Coil and Diabetes



## Karen304 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to these boards.  

Just wondered if anyone can help...along with having diabetes (type 1) I also have endometriosis and my consultant has suggested I try the mirena coil when I have my next laparoscopy in February.  I have suffered really bad side effects from other medication for endo where my blood sugar levels have gone so low constantly that I have been unable to take my insulin.  Although the consultant said the mirena coil has lower hormone levels in it than the other meds I have taken I am still slightly worried it will affect my diabetes.  

Has anyone else tried the mirena coil and if so did you have any side effects relating to your diabetes, or has anyone had good experiences with it? Would be great to hear from you. 

Karen x


----------



## Copepod (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome to the boards.
When you say consultant, I'm assuming you mean gynaecology consultant? As they say, IUS (intra uterine system) means far lower levels of hormones are released into your body than with tablets or implants, because the coil is right where the effects of the hormones is needed.
I'd suggest that you ensure your diabetes consultant is also involved in the decision of whether Mirena is right for you. Thegynaecologist & diabetes consultant should have time to correspond before February, as long as you check as soon as possible.
My only personal experience of IUCDs was making plasticine models of uteruses to display them as a child, as our mum worked in a family planning clinic. Not very relevant to you, I know, but I think consultant advice would be more useful to you, as they know your complete medical history.


----------



## am64 (Jan 9, 2010)

firstly welcome to the forum
I have a mirena coil infact im on my second one... very good i have found it too. i am a T2  so not sure how it will effect a T1. The only side effect i have had is sore and lumpy breasts but had them investigated and when i mentioned to the specialist the Mirena coil he thought that was the cause of the breast problem...simple solution was to take 1000mg Starflower oil !!! now im fine and have lost all the painful ovulation and period pains that i have suffered with since i was 16...good luck


----------



## amax (Jan 9, 2010)

hi i too have type1 and endo i have been advised to have the coil but not sure as i have had a lot of problems with hormone treatment and at least with tablets you can stop them right away..curently on 2 other tablets now and also metformin which the diabetic consultant changed thinking it would help but lol no change...its  a pain and causes a lot of pain so let me no how you get on if you do go for it...good luck..x


----------



## karent (Jan 10, 2010)

I too am am Type 2 and suffer with endometriosis. I had a mirena fitted about 3 years ago and unfortunatley had to have it removed after 8 weeks. I have since then been on zoladex injections continuously, only treatment that has ever helped me. In december, the surgery chnaged me on to prostap becuase of the cost, since then I have been feeling very light headed and am now wondering whether its the change in drug that is aggecting my bg levels. I am on metformin and glimeperide and have been having more hypos than I previously was whilst on zoladex.  I had to stop the glimepirde for a couple of weeks to see if it made any difference but still felt light headed. Have to speak to DN this week. I hope that if you decide to go ahead with the Mirena it helps.


----------



## Karen304 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. 

I am now thinking that I might try the mirena as i guess it can always be removed if i do have problems with it. I have previously tried hormone tablets and zoladex/prostap injections which all affected my bg levels and i have also tried the pill but the symptoms of endo have come back over the last 6 months so feel it might be my only option to slow down the endo after my laparoscopy, as don't really want to keep having them - this will be my third laparoscopy! 

Thanks amax, i know how you feel, it is so painful!  I will let you know how i get on with it.

karent - i would guess that the lightheadedness is possibly a sign of your bg levels going low?  When i tried both zoladex and prostap my bg levels went really low all the time.  I'd suggest talking to your GP to see if you are able to switch back to zoladex - it may cost them more but surely your health is more important.  Anyway, let me know how you get on. x


----------



## amax (Jan 10, 2010)

hi karen good luck hunni..my daughter also has endo and has had so many op,s she isnt diabetic but has zolerdex and it seams to be working for her so my sympathy is with you asim surrounded by it.


----------



## mrsr (Jun 20, 2012)

i have had a mirena in for almost 18 months.  it has been terrible.  my diabetes is an absolute mess and nothing seems to be working. ive had diabetes for 18 years and am totally lost with my management since having he device fitted
as it seems with many people, i was told that the mirena was the best choice for contraception for type one diabetes.  that it wouldnt interfere with my control at all.
to add insult to injury i've put on weight since it was fitted (despite being reasonably active).  even when i told the doc that the mirena had caused me similar problems in the past ( i had one fitted after my first child was born) he ignored me.  told me to walk an extra couple of kms!!  i get headaches, feel up tight and irritated and dont want to even look at my husband!! i dont want an unplanned pregnancy but i really am sick of all the problems the mirena is causing, especially high HBA1C.

I am going to see my doc to get it removed.  i thought it was just me until i read these posts.  really relieved it isn't just in my head or that i am scapegoating the mirena for my problems. i wont be talked out of it or fobbed off this time!!!!
mrsr xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Karen, I had a marina back in Dec and have not looked back since - best thing I ever did. I suffered horrendously every month and now no pain at all.

It has had zero affect on my diabetes - I did try the contraceptive pill and that sent things haywire.

Give it a try - you can only see if it works for you. If not they can take it out again x


----------



## Doddy (Jun 20, 2012)

*TMI maybe!*

I have had one for the last 3 years.  Best thing I ever did 
I think it is one of those things that either works for you, or it doesn't.

I have been very happy having mine, except my monthlys have just returned...don't know if the Diabetes is anything to do with it or not.  But the nurse I spoke to said 3 yrs is pretty soon to be experiencing bleeding again...but I wanna get my Diabetes sorted before I start sorting this out!


----------



## Katric (Jul 16, 2012)

*Hi*

Hello I have just joined after reading your posts. I am a 39 year old type 2. I am due to get married next year and I'm unsure about wanting children with my new partner (2 children from my marriage of 13 years). I have been advised to stop taking my pill and change to either a mini pill or the mirena coil. The thought sounds fab as if we decide after we get married that we want a child together there would be no 'waiting time' which would be important to a 41 year old diabetic but I am unsure as I have read nothing but problems and now I'm concerned about the diabetes having an impact as well. Can someone please let me know about their experiences ... Good hopefully ;-)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2012)

No personal experiences Katric, just wanted to welcome you to the forum


----------



## Lizzie53 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi there, I had the Mirena coil for 5 years and it worked very well. Side effects were a worsening of acne which was a bit of a pain. I have type 2 so maybe it was different for me.


----------



## SpiritCombo80 (Oct 13, 2016)

I know your post is a few years old, but this is what is Happening to me now! Can you confirm that removal of mirena brought HBA1C back under control? Many thanks in advance!




mrsr said:


> i have had a mirena in for almost 18 months.  it has been terrible.  my diabetes is an absolute mess and nothing seems to be working. ive had diabetes for 18 years and am totally lost with my management since having he device fitted
> as it seems with many people, i was told that the mirena was the best choice for contraception for type one diabetes.  that it wouldnt interfere with my control at all.
> to add insult to injury i've put on weight since it was fitted (despite being reasonably active).  even when i told the doc that the mirena had caused me similar problems in the past ( i had one fitted after my first child was born) he ignored me.  told me to walk an extra couple of kms!!  i get headaches, feel up tight and irritated and dont want to even look at my husband!! i dont want an unplanned pregnancy but i really am sick of all the problems the mirena is causing, especially high HBA1C.
> 
> ...


----------

